# 2017 Nissan Armada Platinum Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *The new Nissan Armada is a large, unapologetic, body-on-frame SUV that provides seating for up to eight people and a comfortable ride. But let’s take a look at what this SUV isn’t to really see how it has evolved. *
> 
> For 2017, Nissan has decided to import the Patrol, an SUV that has been on sale in world markets for years, rather than redesign the Armada using the all-new frame from the Titan pickup truck. But we don’t get the same Armada as everyone else, either. In North America, we don’t get the front- and rear-locking differentials, disconnecting sway bar system or hydraulic body mount setup that the Patrol gets in other markets.
> 
> ...


Read more about the 2017 Nissan Armada Platinum Review at AutoGuide.com.


----------

